# Best way to take HGH



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive just bought 100iu of harcore growth 191aa. Ive took the plunge into taking growth and i am currently on steroids my current cycle is:

testosterone enanthate 1000mg

dianabol 40mg ED

I was wondering what is the best way to take the growth ive been readin around on the internet some people say 4iu ED some say 4iu ED 5 days then 2 days off and another said take 9-10iu 3 times a week post workout. Which is the best way?

im currently 220lb very lean can see abs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one way that is greatly better than any other.....the 5on 2off way of using it is more down to cost than anything else......the 2 most popular are daily and every other day....

so for you either 4iu ed or 8iu's EOD....

i will say one thing 100iu of GH is not going to do anything, can i ask how old you are as you seem young from your picture if you are in your low to mid twenties GH of this amount and this brand will do very little


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there is no one way that is greatly better than any other.....the 5on 2off way of using it is more down to cost than anything else......the 2 most popular are daily and every other day....
> 
> so for you either 4iu ed or 8iu's EOD....
> 
> i will say one thing 100iu of GH is not going to do anything, can i ask how old you are as you seem young from your picture if you are in your low to mid twenties GH of this amount and this brand will do very little


Im getting another 100iu next week ino that you have to stay on a few month to see results and i am 23.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now i am by nature blunt so do not take offence to this........

you are not ready for GH.......

what do you think GH will give you that steroids and a good diet won't at 23?? a time when your natty levels are very high...

at the end of the day it is your money to do with as you wish but believe me when i say it is not a magic pill.....


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Im doin 3iu EOD on waking mate.

Im pretty sure its responsible for getting rid of a few injurys I had.

Gains wise not seein much fat decrease or muscle increase but thats to be expected I would of thought with the dose I am doing.


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice what doseage would i need to be looking at for muscle mass?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair it depends on what your definition of muscle mass is?? if you are meaning 4-5lbs in 6months then 4iu ed you are using a relabelled generic GH so 6-8iu's ed.

Gh will not give you mass it will build some muscle but it is not a mass drug


----------

